# Cabales Serrada Escrima



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

According to Wiley's book on Cabales Serrada Escrima, only 16 peopler were ever awarded master's degrees by Cabales.  Anyone happen to have a list of these people?  According to the book, Dan Inosanto was awarded an advanced degree, but it doesn't mention whether or not he got the master's.  

I don't know how good the book is on technique, as I am not an escrimador, but I like it for the stories and anecdotes about Cabales, told by his students.  Worth a read just for that.

Cthulhu
(being nosey)


----------

